# Cutter at our last show together...



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cutter won a 2nd and two 3rd's. She did me really proud at our last show last year. Here are the pictures from the show.

Her and I relaxing before we went into the arena.










Practicing our side pass.










Riding around the show grounds to relax.










Cutter and I following our trainer around the arena before the show began.










My trainer and his reining mare.










Here is her first class Halter. She got 2nd in this class. She had never been in a halter class and neither had I.




























She got a 3rd in Ladies Western Pleasure. She really did me proud. There was 7 of us in this class.




























She got 3rd also in Open Poles. She had never done the pole pattern before. Our time was a 26 seconds.



















Just for fun a friend of mine brought her niece to my show and I led her around on Cutter after I was done showing that evening. She really has turned into a really good horse. I hope to show her this year in ARHA our first show for this year is at the end of April.

Cutter and Chelsey my friends niece.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Great job on the placings! She's beautiful!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you. She is 5 now and am hoping for a great show year.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Good luck with her! And is coming along really good!


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Cute horse! Congrats from the show.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

She's really adorable and congrats on your show!


----------

